# Good Digital Camera (Range 10-14k)



## uppalpankaj (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi all,
      I am confused as to which digicam to buy and need ur help. I have shorlisted some of the cameras available in the market:

Nikon Coolpix S1 (Price: 11000, only available in Grey Market in my city)
Nikon Coolpix S3 (Price: 14800, only available in Grey Market in my city)
Sony DSC-W5 (Price: 10500)
Sony DSC-W7 (Price: Not Known)
Canon Powershot A530 (Price: Not Known)

Which one should i buy from the above? Is there any other digicam available that is better than those mentioned above in this price range?

Thanks and regards

Pankaj


----------



## robin345 (Jun 6, 2006)

Price of Canon A530 is Rs14995(Retail )
*site-in.canon-asia.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=prod_comp&prod_type=digitalcamera-price
I don`t recommened you W5 if you ready to spend Rs14000.


----------



## uppalpankaj (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks

But which one do you recommend from the above cameras and which one should i buy?


----------



## robin345 (Jun 7, 2006)

Ac to me you should go  with Canon .
S1 & S3 doesn`t even have Manual view Finder so it will hard to take snaps in Sunlight ..

you can see review of these cameras here --> *www.dcresource.com
or *www.dpreview.com


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Jun 11, 2006)

sony p200 is also cool ..........but before buying keep 1 thing in mind dat the cam shud have li ion battery ........becoz AA , AAA battery life sucks a big deal


----------



## h_kunte (Jun 11, 2006)

@NagpurDaMunda...

Is a p200 available for the range in which he seeks?? 10 to 14 K??


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Jun 12, 2006)

Buy From Canon

They R Good


----------



## uppalpankaj (Jun 12, 2006)

P-200 is out of range i think


----------

